# Bump on eye..



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

This infection just came out of a young cockerel's eye. When you see the mass, when it's noticeable I should say, feel it. If its hard pop it.. It's the only way to give them a chance, I've done a bunch of em, believe me they'll thank ya for it. I just hold the bird firmly and control the head, take a paper towel and squeeze it out ward, I spray a little wound & infection care in the eye and he is back in the yard scratching now. The infection has never came back with me doing it this way. I understand some are squeamish, but along with "culling" that's something that has to be done.. It's easier to remove and treat than to treat for 2-3 weeks before marked improvement. Just my 2 cents ... 

Cogburn


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Cogburn, I was about to post these pictures of my 3 month old cochin, but when I saw your post, I thought I would ask you about it. Did your bird's eye look anything like these pictures I have posted? Thank you very much for your response.

ChickenAddiction/Jenn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That is surrounding the eye, the one i posted in pic was just above the eye next to nostril, and when I see them just starting to "lump up" I pop them. I wouldn't attempt that one, I would suggest you find a Vet in your area that treats birds, when they surround the eye the pressure you see on the outside is equal on the inside, so sad to tell you that that chick will probably lose that eye. The blood flow has been reduced or maybe even stopped to that eye. Time will tell, but you should act fast he needs some relief.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ohhh that looks nasty. hope shes ok.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, poor baby. I feel so bad for the poor little thing... I have been treating it with Tobramycin Ophthalmic Solution but it hasn't gotten a bit better, but Energyvet told me that medicine was an antibiotic for the eye ball or globe and said that this looks more like an insect or spider bite and to use a steroid or topical ophthalmic with a steroid in it? Like Neo/poly/dex? I found a few things around the house: Hydrocortisone Valerate cream 0.2%, Proctozone-HC/Hydrocortisone cream 2.5%, Cortizone-10 and Baytril Otic but I think the Baytril is for ears if that even matters. I'm waiting to hear back from Energyvet to figure out which one to use. I sure hope he'll be ok. I'm so sad for him... Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Check the other post. . Sorry, I was cooking dinner and doing Yoga.


----------

